
Twitter Founder Reveals Secret Formula for Getting Rich Online - nikunjk
http://www.wired.com/business/2013/09/ev-williams-xoxo/#!
======
alphakappa
>> “Here’s the formula if you want to build a billion-dollar internet
company,” he said. “Take a human desire, preferably one that has been around
for a really long time…Identify that desire and use modern technology to take
out steps.”

Here's the thing: Successful people tend to give simple advice like this where
they are just stating the obvious. In the real world, every entrepreneur is
already doing this - they are identifying needs, and using technology to solve
those needs. That alone doesn't allow you to create a successful company, much
less the 'billion dollar company' Ev talks about.

Creating a successful company likely involves a lot of hard work, identifying
how to stand apart from the competition, and above all luck. Unless I'm just
trying to give a speech to an appreciative audience, or get pageviews, I
wouldn't claim that there's any 'formula' to it at all.

